# chemotherapy drugs



## mjacobsen (Mar 1, 2009)

Can any one tell me if you can bill for chemotherapy drugs that have been mixed together but unable to administer.  I don't think that you can and I know that medicare will not pay for it.  I don't think commercial insurance will pay either.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.
mjacobsen


----------



## jubie (Mar 2, 2009)

You may be able to bill for the drug if it was wasted.  Was the chemo started and stopped?  If so, you could charge for the admin with a 53modifier.


----------



## mjacobsen (Mar 2, 2009)

*chemotherapy drug*

Thats what I thought to but the drug was never started.


----------



## maitri1970 (Mar 29, 2009)

It is my understanding that if a drug is mixed for a certain patient and it is wasted( either all or a portion) that it is billable. For Medicare, I was noting it on the claim, and never had an issue of non payment. 
Hope this helps


----------



## tracyhelget (Mar 30, 2009)

If drugs were mixed then had to be wasted we bill for them. 

Tracy


----------

